# Yes another Smoker Question



## Elf (Dec 3, 2008)

I have acquired a Brinkman Smoke'N Grill, from reading different post I gather it is a typical R2D2 smoker.  I have noticed that everyone talks about adjusting the air vents to control the heat.
Well this puppy doesn't have any vents, it has an open bottom, the fire pan sits in notches on the leg support.  This gives about 1/4"-1/2' space between the side of the smoker and the pan for to enter. Dose anyone have any experience with this type of smoker? I don't want to burn a good roast or brisket doing something stupid. Also are there any cook books written specifically for this style of smoker? 
I am entering into a new cooking area and want to read up on the do's and don'ts while the winter passes us by.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to have a smoker like the one you're describing, and never needed to adjust the airflow.  IIRC, it was more about how you placed the charcoal and water pans.  IE, for regular grilling, just use the charcoal pan underneath the cooking grates;  for smoking, the charcoal pan was placed on the bottom with the water pan underneath the cooking grates.


----------



## QSis (Dec 3, 2008)

Elf, I started smoking on this unit, as did many, many other budding BBQ enthusiasts.

Contributors to the BBQ Forum The World Famous BBQ Forum Since 1995 serving the Barbecue World posted all kinds of helpful hints when I was first starting. Lots of people suggested modifications to the smoker, which I eventually did, and they helped a great deal.

One of the best (and most exuberant) explanations of the mods are on my friend Randy's site Welcome to RandyQ's Barbecue Ramblings Click on the picture of the Brinkmann to get probably more info than you ever wanted

Happy smoking!

Lee


----------



## Elf (Dec 4, 2008)

QSis Thanks, I linked to RandyQ's site, He should write a book on the subject.  When I wasn't laughing so hard I cried, He gave forth a lot of common sense information.  I will do his Mods, it doesn't make sense not to. His Mods answered all of my questions I had about using the smoker. Thanks again for the Link.


----------



## QSis (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, thanks for letting me know that Randy's site helped, Elf!

He's a great and multi-talented guy, who has always been glad to help others.  If you contact him, send him my best!

Lee


----------

